# Colonoscopy/ Bowel Prep - PHOBIA!



## Silent_Sounds (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi All, i am having a colonoscopy tomorrow at 1.30, due to suspected crohns disease.. I have a severe phobia of throwing up (Emetophobia) and i am absolutely terrified!!! I am due to take the laxatives at 4pm today but i really don't think i can... I usually post on the emetophobia website forum but it isn't working today, typical.. So i'm on here instead.. anyone have any words of wisdom? advice? anything!! The stuff i have to take is called 'PicoLax' or 'Pico Salax' in some countries..I should also mention, not only am i scared this stuff will make me vomit, but also that it might actually kill me! I suffer from chronic diarrhea, when i had a barium follow through a few months back, i was told to expect to be severely constipated for a few days.. but instead i had AWFULL diarrhea, was running clear within an hour =\ so.. surely if something that's supposed to make me constipated gives me severe diarrhea, then what the heck are these laxitives going to do to me!?!?!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually they have you do the laxatives in stages so as soon as you run clear that typically means you can stop at that point. You might call the place doing the test and tell them you have diarrhea anyway, what modifications can you make (like if you run clear can you stop).Chill anything you have to drink will help with nausea.


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

I do hope you manage to get through the bowel prep without side effects and you get on okay when having your colonoscopy.Take care.


----------

